# Question about Specialize Sirrus



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bought one yesterday looks like it is a 2011 from the Bill of sale - complete noob here didn't even think to ask!

Anyhow, it's comfortable for me, but the one thing I did notice is the how you can feel the bumps in the road right up through the handlebars. I am sure there are upgrades I can do, maybe forks etc?

Now I do plan to own this bike for this riding season only - the intention is to get into a better bike next season, so I don't want to go crazy upgrading, but would love to know what, if any, improvements I can make to the fnt forks/handlebars to get a smoother ride?

TIA

J5


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

You're going to feel bumps in the road no matter what. They haven't invented hoverbikes yet.

Best upgrade you can do: Let 5psi of air out of the tires.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> You're going to feel bumps in the road no matter what. They haven't invented hoverbikes yet.
> 
> *Best upgrade you can do: Let 5psi of air out of the tires*.


+1. Experiment with tire pressures based on rider weight, tire construction/ size, road conditions and riding style.

Here's a guide I often post that'll serve as a starting point. Experiment (up/ down) from there.
Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®

Two other thoughts....
Depending on model, Sirrus comes equipped with 28c or 32c tires. If yours are 28c's, you could consider going with 30's or 32c's.

Also, just as a FYI, if by 'upgrading to a better bike' you're looking to go with a drop bar road bike in the future, generally speaking road feel is likely to be _more_ pronounced, due to smaller tires and higher tire pressures, so (as with many things) there's a trade off.


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

OK thanks for the replies. I thought there may be some dampening technology available for this type of bike.....

J5


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jammers5 said:


> OK thanks for the replies. I thought there may be some dampening technology available for this type of bike.....
> 
> J5


If you ride the bike in the rain, that will dampen is.

As for vibration damping, you could always go with a suspension fork, but then it would suck to climb hills.


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> If you ride the bike in the rain, that will dampen is.
> 
> As for vibration damping, you could always go with a suspension fork, but then it would suck to climb hills.


Yeah I can live with it. No way I would put a suspension fork on it, where I live is very hilly......


J5


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Its a very fine bike. Experiment with tire pressure and perhaps a slightly wider tire in front which allows dropping pressure without being prone to pinch flats.
You could try a carbon fiber handlebar...like a FSA Kwing that you could carry over to your replacement rig next year. There is a noticable but subtle imrovement in damping due to this handlebar versus alloy in my experience.
You may find that you will keep the Sirrus for more than one season. Be careful about upgrading...once you get used to the riding position of a Sirrus which is identical geometry to a Roubaix you may regret opting for a more slammed riding position...but depends on your flexibility.


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks was out again this evening, and it was less noticeable than yesterday, I am thinking it was a case of getting used to riding again after an almost 20 year absence. Checked out the K-wing don't think I'll add that due to the more forward position of riding with that style of handlebar. (Will give it a year to allow time for my back to strengthen before going for a more forward position)

Must say I am really enjoying this bike. It's a good sign when you return home that you want to go again right away! The low impact exercise is already helping with my hip issue (limited mobility) that is causing my back pain. Also getting slight pain in my right knee due to weakness (injured twice) when I push up the hills, but less that yesterday!

J5


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

jammers5 said:


> Thanks was out again this evening, and it was less noticeable than yesterday, I am thinking it was a case of getting used to riding again after an almost 20 year absence. Checked out the K-wing don't think I'll add that due to the more forward position of riding with that style of handlebar. (Will give it a year to allow time for my back to strengthen before going for a more forward position)
> 
> Must say I am really enjoying this bike. It's a good sign when you return home that you want to go again right away! The low impact exercise is already helping with my hip issue (limited mobility) that is causing my back pain. Also getting slight pain in my right knee due to weakness (injured twice) when I push up the hills, but less that yesterday!
> 
> J5


OK...I can help in a substantive way. First a clarification. I mis-read your request. You asked about a Sirrus. For some reason and my fault, I misconstrued your question as relating to the Secteur which is a drop bar bike. We get so few questions about flatbar bikes in this forum. As it turns out, I am a fan of flat bar bikes as well. I like to ride both.
The BIGGEST improvement...and I provided this in bold because the difference is so pronounced...if riding a flat bar bike like the Sirrus is...install Ergon grips. They come in a number of different configurations and are really tranformative in terms of hand comfort. My favorite are the basic model with Crane Creek bar ends. This is a fantastic combination...with three hand positions. Many believe drop bars to be the most comfortable because of variety of hand positions but most touring bikes are sold with flat bars for good reason. If set up properly, you can ride great distances in comfort To mention a nuance inferred from your comment about 'more forward position' of a drop bar. The point is...with the proper set up you don't have to ride more forward on a drop bar. It is based upon where it is positioned. Comfort bikes like the Roubaix and Secteur really transform riding position for those a bit less flexible or less athletic who enjoy the hand placement variety of a drop bar.
You don't have to choose a flatbar bike in other words if you prefer an upright riding position.

See a pic below of the handlebar set up discussed. This bike is set up completely different now with rigid fork, 1 x 9, lower rise aka flatbar, 28c street tires...and is what I call my hotrod townie. 
But you will get the idea. When cruising the flats I stretch out next to the stem as well for a third position. This bike is very comfortable and I routinely do 50 mile rides on it.
Enjoy your Sirrus.


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> OK...I can help in a substantive way. First a clarification. I mis-read your request. You asked about a Sirrus. For some reason and my fault, I misconstrued your question as relating to the Secteur which is a drop bar bike. We get so few questions about flatbar bikes in this forum. As it turns out, I am a fan of flat bar bikes as well. I like to ride both.
> The BIGGEST improvement...and I provided this in bold because the difference is so pronounced...if riding a flat bar bike like the Sirrus is...install Ergon grips. They come in a number of different configurations and are really tranformative in terms of hand comfort. My favorite are the basic model with Crane Creek bar ends. This is a fantastic combination...with three hand positions. Many believe drop bars to be the most comfortable because of variety of hand positions but most touring bikes are sold with flat bars for good reason. If set up properly, you can ride great distances in comfort To mention a nuance inferred from your comment about 'more forward position' of a drop bar. The point is...with the proper set up you don't have to ride more forward on a drop bar. It is based upon where it is positioned. Comfort bikes like the Roubaix and Secteur really transform riding position for those a bit less flexible or less athletic who enjoy the hand placement variety of a drop bar.
> You don't have to choose a flatbar bike in other words if you prefer an upright riding position.
> 
> ...


wow. Excellent help in this post, I can't thank you enough! The sirrus comes with a grip similar to those Ergon grips you mention, but I assume these are better? I guess being able to install the crane creek bar ends is one benefit.....

I'll have a chat with the bike shop about em, going down next week for a few items anyhow! Thanks again for your helpful post !

J5


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jammers5 said:


> The low impact exercise is already helping with my hip issue (limited mobility) that is causing my back pain. Also getting slight pain in my right knee due to weakness (injured twice) when I push up the hills, but less that yesterday!
> J5


Given your anatomical issues (specifically, knee) you might want to consider investing in a computer with cadence, then use it to both smooth your pedal stroke and gradually increase to the 80-90+ range, varying with terrain. 

Along with good fit, maintaining correct form on a bike will help to minimize chances of experiencing discomfort. 

This, of course, assumes you've been sized/ fitted correctly on your bike, including cleat placement if you're using clipless pedals.


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's the bike......










J5


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Given your anatomical issues (specifically, knee) you might want to consider investing in a computer with cadence, then use it to both smooth your pedal stroke and gradually increase to the 80-90+ range, varying with terrain.


Just spent the last 20 mins researching cadence, ended up checking out the Wahoo Fitness site, may invest in the iPhone case with Ant+ and the Wahoo Cycling Speed/Cadence Sensor, looks like this will fit the bill! 

Thanks for the tip!! 

J5


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jammers5 said:


> Just spent the last 20 mins researching cadence, ended up checking out the Wahoo Fitness site, may invest in the iPhone case with Ant+ and the Wahoo Cycling Speed/Cadence Sensor, looks like this will fit the bill!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!!
> 
> J5


Whatever works! I don't know the cost of your 'configuration', but if you're on a budget, the wired Cateye Astrale 8 goes for ~$30.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

*Uber Commuter*

My Sirrus .... upgraded with Roubaix post, Easton bars, Neuvation hoops, rack and light.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

jammers5 said:


> Here's the bike......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you continue to ride and improve, you will find that handlebar position to be too upright. This position puts virtually all your weight on your bum, you catch a lot of air and have to work harder...and...it is difficult to weight the pedals because you can't enlist your glutes...your strongest muscles. That much weight on the saddle results in the common complaint about saddle pain when riding too upright.
By contrast...many buy a flatbar bike like the Sirrus because of a poor experience with a drop bar bike. This dynamic is changing albeit slowly with the advent of endurance or comfort genre bikes like the Roubaix. I agree with you and many that a low drop bar is uncomfortable and why I personally ride a Roubaix. So there is a happy medium for the average non racer. I find the ideal handlebar position to be close to the same height as the saddle. From there you can dial in reach to the handlebar. Typically as you gain strength, you will want the handlebar a bit farther away. If you want to read more about this philosophy of fit, go to Rivendell's site. Grant Peterson has written in length about his thoughts on how a drop bar should be positioned and what size frame an average rider should choose. The trap for many is they try to emulate racers and there is no comparison between a top racer and average rider in terms of flexibility, weight and strength.
A suggestion therefore is...experiment with fit on your Sirrus. Lower the stem you have by taking some the spacers out from under the stem and placing them on top. You can also choose a stem with less rise and a different length. Also, flatbars are available in different sweep back angles and available flat or with rise. Bar ends work best with backsweep no greater than 11-12 deg or so.
Have fun.


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Whatever works! I don't know the cost of your 'configuration', but if you're on a budget, the wired Cateye Astrale 8 goes for ~$30.


Wow I went right to high end right off the bat!

Yeah the Cateye Astrale 8 will suit me fine for sure! No sense in spending big $$ this early in the game!

Thanks again!

J5


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

ive got a slightly older Sirrus I'm planning to upgrade with a carbon flatbar and carbon seatpost to take the edge off the ride a little. but tire pressure is indeed the big thing. I went up in size from the 32mm it came with to 35 and am experimenting with slowly working the pressure downward.
The upright position and extra aero drag aren't concerns, this is just my city bike. ive got others for serious mileage...
Sirrus is awesome though. Really like it for intended purpose. the geometry of my 54cm appears to be very similar to 56cm Roubaix, which makes a lot of sense. Eventually if i see the right carbon Roubaix frame I might try to build up my own version.


----------

